
Autoscaling in Kubernetes 1.3 - TheIronYuppie
http://blog.kubernetes.io/2016/07/autoscaling-in-kubernetes.html
======
TheIronYuppie
This extends the autoscaling of Pods (already available in Kubernetes 1.2).
With this, your pods can autoscale AND your cluster can autoscale - both up
and down.

Disclosure: I work at Google on Kubernetes.

~~~
bdcravens
Do you have any information on the timeline for making this feature available
for AWS?

~~~
TheIronYuppie
No definitive timeline, I'm afraid.

Here's the issue with lots of on-going discussion:
[https://github.com/kubernetes/kubernetes/issues/11935](https://github.com/kubernetes/kubernetes/issues/11935)

